# Springtails?



## RNCollins (Oct 10, 2014)

I have these insects in some of my orchid media. They are no bigger than a comma, they look silver/grey in color, and jump around and come to the top of the media when I soak my orchid in water. I've looked at pictures of Springtails on the internet but they look too big to be them. 

What do you think I have? Are they harmful? How can I get rid of them? I really don't want to repot my orchids at this time if I can avoid it.


----------



## ALToronto (Oct 10, 2014)

I've had some huge springtails, about 0.5 mm in length, all black. I know the colours can range quite a bit, so yours could be them. Or they could be fungus gnat larvae. Check the roots often.


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2014)

sound exactly like fungus gnat larvae but if that is the case you will be seeing the adult blackflies all over the place. sticky traps help to control adults before they can breed.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2014)

Fungus gnat larvae don't jump. And if you have a magnifier they are very different. I guess you have a large species of springtail. Harmless. Do you use a lot of peat on your potting mix?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 10, 2014)

It does sound like springtails to me. They aren't generally harmful, but can indicate you are overdue for repotting. Check root health and condition of the mix carefully. 

If you want to get rid of them, insecticidal soap is effective and completely harmless to you, pets and plants. Any brand, follow instructions, use as a drench, dunk the whole pot so the entire contents of the pot gets wet. It might take 2 or 3 applications at weekly intervals. If they aren't springtails, this should take care of almost any likely alternative as well.


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 10, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Fungus gnat larvae don't jump. And if you have a magnifier they are very different. I guess you have a large species of springtail. Harmless. Do you use a lot of peat on your potting mix?



They are no bigger than a comma: , 

I don't have any fungus Gnats flying around. I do not use peat in my mix, I use bark or NZ moss. I just repotted most of my plants this summer so I really don't want to repot so soon. I think I'll try the insecticidal soap first.


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 10, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> If you want to get rid of them, insecticidal soap is effective and completely harmless to you, pets and plants. Any brand, follow instructions, use as a drench, dunk the whole pot so the entire contents of the pot gets wet. It might take 2 or 3 applications at weekly intervals. If they aren't springtails, this should take care of almost any likely alternative as well.



I have on hand Bayer 3-in-1 Insect, Disease, and Mite Control (active ingredients Imidacloprid, Tau-fluvalinate and Tebuconazole). Would that be too strong?


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2014)

IMO your stuff is much too stong. Imidacroprid is a systemic product (BTW one of the neonicotinoids supposed to be armfull for bees, but it is another story), so it is useless for insects not feeding on plants. You don't need to spay the fungicide component too.

But many folks may think I am too "organic growth" oriented oke:


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 10, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> IMO your stuff is much too stong. Imidacroprid is a systemic product (BTW one of the neonicotinoids supposed to be armfull for bees, but it is another story), so it is useless for insects not feeding on plants. You don't need to spay the fungicide component too.
> 
> But many folks may think I am too "organic growth" oriented oke:



Thanks, I'll stick to the insecticidal soap. I haven't used the Bayer yet, I got it to be prepared for an infestation.

We plant butterfly and bee-friendly flowers, but this year most of the honey bees I saw were at the hummingbird feeders! I think I saw one Monarch this summer...


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2014)

RNCollins said:


> Thanks, I'll stick to the insecticidal soap. I haven't used the Bayer yet, I got it to be prepared for an infestation.
> 
> We plant butterfly and bee-friendly flowers, but this year most of the honey bees I saw were at the hummingbird feeders! I think I saw one Monarch this summer...



Saw a few Monarch caterpillars this year on a large clump of milkweed we grow just for them.... All were killed by a bug :sob:
Like you I saw only one Monarch this year. oke:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 10, 2014)

Try Azamax.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Try Azamax.



Is it usefull against insects not feeding on plants?oke:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 10, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Is it usefull against insects not feeding on plants?oke:



Yes but if you are dealing with gnats and springtails, you need to spray in the soil because that is where they hang out. Also azamax is OMRI listed so its organic. Works with insects, mites and nematodes. Though I dont think its kill on contact but its an anti-feedant so it works long term. But it works. I combo that with Safers when I can see the little buggers.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks eggshells!


----------



## ALToronto (Oct 11, 2014)

Why would you want to kill the springtails when they're only a symptom? They're not causing your medium to break down, they're just enjoying the byproducts of decay. Change the medium and they should disappear.


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 11, 2014)

ALToronto said:


> Why would you want to kill the springtails when they're only a symptom? They're not causing your medium to break down, they're just enjoying the byproducts of decay. Change the medium and they should disappear.



I just repotted this summer... I was hoping I wouldn't have to do it again so soon. Not all my orchids are affected. I swap and trade orchids with friends and coworkers so I guess I'm bound to introduce new pests to my environment.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 11, 2014)

well... I am with ALToronto. Springtails are not pests...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 11, 2014)

Springtails do cause damage in some agricultural crops, and can potentially carry diseases pot to pot, so I don't think you can completely rule out pest potential. And I don't think it is unreasonable to consider them undesirable if you grow your plants in your living space. They would also not be a selling point for anyone who ever sells plants.


----------

